# McCulloch super air stream blower/vac no spark



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a McCulloch super air stream blower/vac that has no spark. 

I'm using a brand new spark plugs and I've disconected the on/off switch in case it was bad, still no spark.

Any suggestions other than to spend $60+ on a new magneto/ignition module?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

robmsz said:


> I have a McCulloch super air stream blower/vac that has no spark.
> 
> I'm using a brand new spark plugs and I've disconected the on/off switch in case it was bad, still no spark.
> 
> Any suggestions other than to spend $60+ on a new magneto/ignition module?


have you got this figured out yet?


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

*McCulloch blower vac*

Kind of...The guy dn the street works on small engines so I showed it to him to see if he could give me any advice. He came to the same conclusion as me, the ignition module was bad.

Then he pointed to the exact same blower as the one I had and he explained to me that he could NEVER get it to run right and it was missing all the attachments. I didn't want to give it to him until I looked around on ebay and anywhere else I could find a ign. coil for cheaper than $70 bucks. So after kicking it around for a couple weeks I ended up giving it to the guy. I only paid $15 bucks for the thing in the first place and it was worth much more to him than me. Besides...the guy does all sorts of things for me for free anyways so we both made out in the end


----------

